# Harry Potter Town



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone  I need some ideas for a Harry Potter themed town, I haven't done a themes town before so could do with some help!

What sort of villagers would be good?

How should I arrange my town? 

What would I use as Hogwarts etc...

If anyone has any ideas, that would be awsome!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love to see this. I really, really would. 

I'm not good with themed towns, but if you were to make your house Hagrid's, you could just buy exteriors that are made of wood, and maybe buy the shabby mailbox. Inside, dunno. Like I said, I've got no experience with themed towns.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a good idea, Hagrids hut! I could keep it small with one room


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup! From what I remember, Hagrid only has one room in the hut. It would be down near the south. Persimmons are the closet to pumpkins, you could drop those on the ground for the pumpkin patch.


----------



## majnin (Aug 19, 2013)

You could do the forbidden forest! Lots of pine trees and stuff to dip up ect. Like a mini adventure

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or, you could do a house for each Hogwarts house (Ravenclaw ect.)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

You could make an extra NPC Hagrid's hut, and you could make your main human get the Hogwarts castle. If you save up and get a bunch of rooms, you could buy the castle roof.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like the forbidden forest idea! And yes, i would have to make my mayors house Hogwarts. 

What about the Great Lake? And river shape?


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love to see this!!!! 

They have glasses you could use to make your character Harry, and you could dress them in normal clothes or the witch/wizard clothes.


----------



## CharmingBerry (Aug 19, 2013)

ProfessorN said:


> I really like the forbidden forest idea! And yes, i would have to make my mayors house Hogwarts.
> 
> What about the Great Lake? And river shape?



What about the one where the river cuts the bottom of the map off from the top?  The bottom part could be a diagon alley type area with the shops (cafe) and then the bigger bit would be the hogwarts area?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Or, you just make some completely random ****ing characters.

River shape would have to be on one side of the map, since the Great Lake is on one side. If you manage to get the river over to the side without going into the middle of the map{I had a map like that, the river bordered one edge of the map} and you put your house near it, then that can simulate the Great Lake.


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 19, 2013)

My first thought was that your mayor could be Dumbledore and your main house could be Hogwarts. Then you could have Harry, Ron, and Hermione as your other three players.

Another cool thing you could do is have the four player characters be the Hogwarts founders and have their respective houses all function as 'Hogwarts'. Ideally you would lay them out like so:

x x
x x

Also, the houses would not *just* have to be the common rooms... for example, the Ravenclaw house's upper level could be the astronomy classroom or whatever.

Here are some HP QR codes, btw: http://merongcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/harrypotter

I'm not familiar with all of the villagers yet, but here are some off the top of my head that I think would be good:
ϟ Julian, because he's a unicorn
ϟ Kiki, because she's a black cat
ϟ Erik
ϟ Fauna... or any of the other girl deer really

Also, I would suggest leaving your town in the winter season. ^^


----------



## Mike! (Aug 19, 2013)

For your Hogwarts house, you could make the main room like the Great Hall, have the three side rooms dressed in the colours of the Gryffindor, Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff dorms, put Slytherin in the basement, and maybe have Dumbledore's office on the top floor!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah. You can save up a crap load, and make each house Hogwarts. One house could be dedicated to the House common rooms, the other the classrooms, one other the offices of the teachers, and the last one could be the Great Hall and anything else, like the trophy room.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

Some amazing ideas guys, thanks so much! Keep em coming


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

You'll have to save up a lot for the four houses, so you should probably start. It's good to take the four houses{literally, lol} one at a time, slowly building them up until you have a complete Hogwarts. The 4th character, however, can be Hagrid's. You can make the main room of one of your houses the Great Hall, and have the Houses upstairs, downstairs and to the left and right.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

My plan at the moment is to have Main house as Hogwarts, with different rooms as has been suggested.

Then have Hagrids hut, the burrow, and 4 privet drive as the other 3 houses 

I have 26 million bells in my main town atm so money isn't really an object


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Good, you'll be able to pay off each room. 

Wait, but what about the classrooms? The main house alone can't hold the main classrooms, the Great Hall and the House common rooms.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmm yes, I have a shortage of rooms in my main house so I may do themed common rooms like moonbunny suggested?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Ooh! Not sure if anyone suggested this, but have the cafe and a player's house near each other. The cafe can be the Three Broomsticks pub, and the house you can decorate with sweets to be Honeydukes!  Or each room in the house can be a shop... and basement being the shrieking shack!​
✖ ▌​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Number 4 Privet Drive isn't exactly a big part of HP, and if it is Hogwarts themed, what would anything Muggle related be doing in it?


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

I though 4PD could go on the other side of the river, and be full of muggle stuff, thus prviding a nice dichotomy. I could turn it itno the shrieking shack instead though....


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 19, 2013)

Just to follow Marceline's suggestion, THE ENTIRE TOWN COULD BE HOGSMEADE! I also had the idea that to make a Badass!HP village, the entire thing could be dedicated to Voldemort's side. One of the houses could be Malfoy Manor.

But ProfessorN already seems to have an idea of where he wants to go with this, so that's cool too.

I would say however that with HP as the theme... the possibilities are endless!

Oh yeah, OP, you could also have a sign pointing towards main street that says 'To Diagon Alley' or something.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

moonbunny said:


> Oh yeah, OP, you could also have a sign pointing towards main street that says 'To Diagon Alley' or something.



That is a great idea!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

There's so many things in HP, you can't fit them all into one town.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Omg, you could use the Creepy furniture items to create that creepy Nockturn alley shop that Harry winds up in xD (Forgot what its called)
Sorry, just shouting out ideas... ​
✖ ▌​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> There's so many things in HP, you can't fit them all into one town.



▌▌✖ ▌​

Still, ideas would be useful to them ^ ^ ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

Villager wise I have a few ideas.....

Unicorn - Julian
Sirius - Lucky/Butch/Kyle
Lupin - Wolfgang/Fang/Cheif
James - Erik/Butch/Beau
Scabbers - Broccollo/Rod
Crookshanks - Tangy
Hedwig - Midge


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm only stating that there's just so much stuff, it's difficult to pick what should be included.


----------



## matt (Aug 19, 2013)

Castle Design House for the castle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Castle Design House for the castle


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Wow, completely forgot about villagers! I like the ones you've chosen! Who would you consider your four characters to be? ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> Wow, completely forgot about villagers! I like the ones you've chosen! Who would you consider your four characters to be? ​
> ✖ ▌​



Possibly 

Harry as main
Hagrid
Weasleys
Dursleys

Something like that.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for all the great ideas guys, I am still really struggling for the map shape! Anyone know what I should choose?


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe see if you can get Drago in your town


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 19, 2013)

How about this for a map?

Town tree on far right next to train tracks to symbolise hogwarts express

hall on top right out of the way, 

Hogwarts in the middle lake to south

retail on bottom right as hogsmeade

etc....


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 20, 2013)

Name your characters Salazar, Rowena, Helga, and Godric respectively, and call it Hogwarts. As opposed to the old Harry-Ron-Hermione-choosebetweenNevilleandLuna-combo


----------



## Link32 (Aug 20, 2013)

Omg this idea is crazy good I wish I could do it now! But I don't wanna copy you of course. But for your villagers you could send them cloaks to look like the uniforms in hogwarts!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 20, 2013)

The mayors house could be hogwarts castle, and have a room that represents each house of hogwarts. Then you could have hagrid's hut (like kippla said) be another character's house. You could have a forbidden forest with a custom design sign pwp that identifies it. I would have cats, frogs, and rats (you could use mice) as your villagers because those are the pets that you can have at hogwarts, and Drago, because he is a dragon.


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure to use lots and lots of trees especially pines. You'll want to shoot for Julian the unicorn and drago the dragon looking alligator. You also might want to go for any of the orange cats that could look like hermione's. you'll also want to go for wolves, stags, dogs, and mice


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Drago and Julian are two must-haves, and Tangy could be Crookshanks. Since Pettigrew isn't Scabbers anymore since the Prisoner of Azkaban, I wouldn't recommend a mouse. You could make a Gringotts-like area.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Drago and Julian are two must-haves, and Tangy could be Crookshanks. Since Pettigrew isn't Scabbers anymore since the Prisoner of Azkaban, I wouldn't recommend a mouse. You could make a Gringotts-like area.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 20, 2013)

I was thinking you could make a player for every house that way it would be raven claw, hufflepuff, gryffyndor, and slythern themed houses, but I really like the idea of the forbidden forest and Hagrid's Hut. Might I suggest another idea?

You could also make a dorm house and try to make each room house themed and then the upstairs could be Dumbledoor's room. I know that there are bunk beds in the game that you could use for this idea.  And for Dumbledoor's room you can set up a mannequin with a king's beard and wizard hat!


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 20, 2013)

all your villagers should be owls (chickens lol), cats, rats (mice) or frogs
actually you could have eagles or peacocks for owls ...Avery looks pretty owly


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

It's spelled Dumbledore, Lurrdoc. xD

Yeah, one house could have Dumbledore's office, the Great Hall and houses, with others being anything else.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 20, 2013)

I visited a Japanese town via the Dream Suite that had a variety of Potter inspired interiors. It was wonderfully done, and I left with a handsome portrait of Severus Snape for my living room. I'll see if I can relocate the DC:


edit: I believe the Dream Address was 1900-0150-9695.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay, I love Severus. He was so stupid as a child. Calling Lily a Mudblood and making a branch fall on "Tuney"..... Ah, good times.


----------



## infallible (Aug 21, 2013)

i was going to do a harry potter themed town too! i was gonna make it Godric's Hollow, and make one house the Potter's house pre-voldemort and post-voldemort. morbid, i know. the marauders (including james and lily) are my favorite characters and idk i wanted to make myself sad or something. i'm a masochist, haha.

so something like that maybe? you could do a godric's hollow house, make it look all destroyed


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 21, 2013)

Kippla said:


> It's spelled Dumbledore, Lurrdoc. xD
> 
> Yeah, one house could have Dumbledore's office, the Great Hall and houses, with others being anything else.



I knew someone would call me out on that. I'm not a big buff of the series. So whatever. xD


----------



## Pinkerton (Aug 21, 2013)

You need Phoebe.


----------



## ProfessorN (Aug 21, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> I visited a Japanese town via the Dream Suite that had a variety of Potter inspired interiors. It was wonderfully done, and I left with a handsome portrait of Severus Snape for my living room. I'll see if I can relocate the DC:
> 
> 
> edit: I believe the Dream Address was 1900-0150-9695.



Wow, that looks amazing, I will deffo have to visit!

Sorry I havent been replying to these awsome ideas, its my birthday today so I've been a bit busy...


----------



## Rendra (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday.
If you want the Muggle World seperate from the Wizarding World, you could have the river bisect the town. There are maps where the river runs almost straight across from one side to the other. But I like the idea of having the train station be a part of Hogwarts Express. So maybe the river could run mainly down one side of the map with 4PD there. How about the town tree being the Whomping Willow, should be out in front of Hogwarts Castle.


----------

